# Help



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

How do I fix my cigarette lighter? I've already checked the fuse and it wasn't blown so what now?


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wait A Minute*

First of all I don't smoke, I just wanna get it fixed so that I can charge my cell phone.


_Edited for content. Insult another member and you will be banned.- Matt_


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

94MaxGXE said:


> so that I can charge my cell phone


Check to see if it is grounded.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

When you're making a post, please use the subject line for an initial description of the problem. 
this will help members in the future that are searching for help themselves.
a post titled "help" doesn't do anything for anyone.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

*How do I do that?*

How do I check to see if its grounded?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry about that. I didn't even read Drunkhorse's comment, just saw your response and edited from there down....

I've removed all un-applicable content... everyone play nice now.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Take the center peice off and just pull on it, check to see if its even connected, most likely ur problem.


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

remove the center console dash by removing i think 4 screws and about 4 clips. Then check out the cig lighter module, make sure all connections r present and in tact, to be safe, take out the connection and push it in hard. that should hopefulyl solve your problem


----------

